# Flounder in Pensacola pass?



## flounder_hounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anybody in the past week or so had any luck with flounder inPensacola pass? I know times have changed and the fish have just not been there in my usual favorite spots.

Thanks and take care!


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't heard of much in the pass yet but give it a couple more weeks and a couple of these fronts coming down and they should be on the move.


----------



## flounder_hounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

